# Midwest Breeders



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Any recommendations for breeders in the Midwest? And WHY you recommend them? Preferably near Chicago, but thats not too important. Yes, I know about quite a few awesome breeders around here. Just curious to see other's recommendations. I'm open to any recommendations, line wise, but a breeder that produces good schutzhund prospects would be ideal. Thanks.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

So far I'm pretty please with my Weberhaus pup. He's got a load of potential. Hoping to start training for IPO/Schutzhund in about a year.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I second Weberhaus. I am hoping to get a pup from Malinda in a years time or so. 

Malinda is on the top of my list (along with AlpineK9, Jinipo and a few other ones from here/Canada). She has become a good "online" friend of mine and is willing to share information about her dogs, the dogs she bred and the dogs she knows in a honest and upfront way. She is extremely knowledgable about the breed and her lines (and others) and knows her dogs very well. I trust her and feel that her honesty and up front nature about her program and dogs is what allows me to trust her.

Also, she is breeding the lines I enjoy. Two of her females are very closely related to my Zefra (their dam is Zefra's dams full sister) and she shares the common love of the lines I do. She understands what I am looking for, why I am looking for them and we tend to see the dogs in the same light and enjoy the same dogs and breedings.

I am hoping to go out that way next year to meet her and her dogs.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you both! I have not looked at Weberhaus yet, so I definitely will check them out. Elisabeth, thank you for the detailed response! Exactly what I was looking for. I am looking to get a puppy in about a year as well. Figured I should probably start researching. I have definitely looked into a few in my area too, but I want to consider all my options. And, aw! I love Zefra! :wub: Good to know she has two closely related to her!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am looking for a specific bloodline/combo so I only have a few breeders on my "list". Weberhaus has those lines and is crossing those lines with what I would of crossed Zefra with if she had not been spayed... so... that is a large part of why I continued to research Malinda in the beginning.

I know the lines, I live with the lines and I enjoy the lines.

It will either be one of Malinda's dogs I go with or a Masa pup from Jinipo more than likely.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Malinda has been very patient with me and endless questions and updates and whatnot. I'd actually love having a Cesar pup from her some day. As Elisabeth said, Malinda is very honest and up front about her dogs and what she expects them to produce. She's a wealth of information. I spoke with her towards the end of last year about my desires and experience and she told me which dogs would likely be the best for what I was looking for in my future pup. Nothing was definite when we spoke originally. The decision to bring Dax home literally happened between when she posted his 7 weeks old picture and my comment on how I loved his coloring. He was still available and after talking to Malinda about him, he fit what I was looking for. 

Dax is very eager to please and literally wants to make sure he's learning what I'm trying to teach him. Honestly, I feel he'll only be limited by my training ability.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am loving the balance that Cesar brings to her females.... I wish I was ready for a Darka/Cesar pup... I thought I would be but the timing is not right for me.

Grim is a nice male too. Her new female Coca is also really great and I look forward to learning more about her. Darka and Lyra have my heart though.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks guys! After looking at her site, I realized I have checked it out before. I really do like what I see with her dogs. I will email her and let her know what I am looking for and when and see what she thinks. 

See, I am not certain of a specific bloodline/combo, etc, which is why I wanted to start researching breeders and seeing what kind of traits are in their bloodlines/dogs etc. I have my work cut out for me!  But, I have been researching pedigrees, and starting to pick out what I like, what I want..

Btw, the darka/cesar breeding caught my eye. Both look like spectacular dogs. Elisabeth, which two females are related to Zefra? Is Darka one of them? She looks like it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Darka and Lyra's mother is Zefra's mother's full sister.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

gsdlover91 said:


> Thanks guys! After looking at her site, I realized I have checked it out before. I really do like what I see with her dogs. I will email her and let her know what I am looking for and when and see what she thinks.
> 
> See, I am not certain of a specific bloodline/combo, etc, which is why I wanted to start researching breeders and seeing what kind of traits are in their bloodlines/dogs etc. I have my work cut out for me!  But, I have been researching pedigrees, and starting to pick out what I like, what I want..
> 
> Btw, the darka/cesar breeding caught my eye. Both look like spectacular dogs. Elisabeth, which two females are related to Zefra? Is Darka one of them? She looks like it.


 
Other breeders I was looking at and still have on my list are Shraderhaus and vom Gildaf and Kistha Haus. I've noticed that a lot of the dogs that have caught my eye are either bred by these breeders, have dogs produced by other dogs I've liked, etc. Basically, all the dogs I'm interested in, are connected in some way lol.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Same here... all the breeders I am looking at both in Europe, USA and here in Canada all produce the bloodlines I like with the combo's I prefer.

I highly recommend going out and meeting dogs and then decide on the qualities you like and find a breeder to match, rather than the other way around.

It seems all the dogs I like (have met in person or have watched work or have done research on) share a lot of dogs close up in their pedigrees and share similar qualities with one another. Or balance what I dislike/like well with one another.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Same here... all the breeders I am looking at both in Europe, USA and here in Canada all produce the bloodlines I like with the combo's I prefer.
> 
> I highly recommend going out and meeting dogs and then decide on the qualities you like and find a breeder to match, rather than the other way around.
> 
> It seems all the dogs I like (have met in person or have watched work or have done research on) share a lot of dogs close up in their pedigrees and share similar qualities with one another. Or balance what I dislike/like well with one another.


 
completely agree! if you're able to at all, get out and meet some of the dogs. I wasn't in a position to get out and meet any of the dogs that catch my eye or dogs produced by the breeders I like so I basically had to go off of qualities I like from the parents and what is expected to be produced, speaking with the breeders, and being very specific in my desires. My biggest desire was a black sable male from working lines (preferably DDR/Czech or just DDR or just Czech) that would be an active family companion with the potential to do anything we wanted to try and if everything worked out, protective and alert since my husband deploys and its just the kids and I during those times. I got exactly what I was looking for. Of course we'll still have to wait for the protective side but otherwise, LOTS of potential.


----------

